# True to This



## codzilla (Dec 15, 2013)

True to This


live for 24 hours


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Sick! Always loved Volcom flicks. Skating was by far better than the rest.


----------



## codzilla (Dec 15, 2013)

agreed, the skating was on point. I'm a big fan of Volcom vids too, really enjoyed this one


----------

